# 2010 Outback Sydney 290Rls



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

We had purchased a brand new 2010 Outback 269RB last year. Unfortunately, a microburst/small tornado went through our trailer park and the insurance wrote it off.








We lost a lot of money.

Anway, we are looking at purcashing a gently used 2010 Outback Sydney 290RLS and I am just wondering if anyone who owns one could comment on whether or not they are happy with their unit and anything we should watch out for.

Any information would be much appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Jazzysue said:


> Hello,
> 
> We had purchased a brand new 2010 Outback 269RB last year. Unfortunately, a microburst/small tornado went through our trailer park and the insurance wrote it off.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I don't have a 290rls but have a 2010 329fbh fiver. While each unit has its own issues and you are buying used, I can only speak for mine. We bought ours new in 2010. We had some minor warranty issues in the beginning, but since have had no problems I couldn't take care of myself (normal wear and tear items). The only two things I don't care for are 1) The floor in the main living area has a lot of flex when walking on it. It obviously is a design oversight and could use more substantial floor joists. 2) The fit and finish on the exterior filon walls is not great. Every vertical seam is visible through the fiberglass finish. It isn't a structural thing, but isn't as smooth as other brands I've compared to. 
We love our trailer and take very good care of it. 
Two things I would recommend right off the bat:
1) If the original Towmax tires are still on it, plan on replacing them due to age. No matter how lightly used they are. I replaced by 22575R15 D rated towmax tires with 22575R15 load range E's (Maxxis), before I had an issue, but had read enough in these forums to be proactive. 
2) you need to look very closely at every square inch of the exterior sides and roof for water damage. Take a look at every inch if every caulk seam for pinholes, cracking, etc. If any caulked areas look compromised, look further for evidence of water intrusion. Since new, I have redone every caulk seam on my rig and applied eternabond tape to all major seams. I have yet to experience any known leaks, but I make a point to stay on top of it. Not all people do this, so it is a good idea when buying a used unit to pay special attention to this. 
Good luck 
Steve


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Jazzysue said:


> Hello,
> 
> We had purchased a brand new 2010 Outback 269RB last year. Unfortunately, a microburst/small tornado went through our trailer park and the insurance wrote it off.
> 
> ...


We had a 2008 Outback 29RLS Sydney which is the same model as the renamed 2009 and later 290RLS. It was a nice trailer built in limited numbers with the usual Keystone quality as the Sydney Edition, meaning it was a slightly higher trim level. The only problem we had with it was that the decals were flaking off as so many have been known to do. All systems worked well and adequate for the trailer. The main issues that prompted us to trade to our Montana were the bedroom and kitchen. The queen mattress is actually an "RV queen", meaning 6" shorter than a queen mattress. It was also quite difficult to make since the head of the bed was tucked in between the very small closets that flanked the head of the bed. The bedroom was too short to replace the mattress with a longer one. The kitchen was in the center of the trailer and had minimal counter space. A larger rear kitchen would suit us better after living with this setup for a few years. There is minimal outside storage with the only compartment being across the front under the bed. It was not very tall either. An odd feature of the RLS models is that they had only half of the gray water capacity of most of the rest of the Sydney line with 40 gallons instead of 80 gallons.

I towed my 29RLS with a '09 Ford F150 with MaxTow option. It handled the long trailer quite well but was close to its limit. You'll need an adequate TV to move that long of a trailer trailer comfortably.

Overall a nice trailer but we are now spoiled with our Mountaineer 295RKD fiver.

Dan


----------



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> Hello,
> 
> We had purchased a brand new 2010 Outback 269RB last year. Unfortunately, a microburst/small tornado went through our trailer park and the insurance wrote it off.
> 
> ...


We had a 2008 Outback 29RLS Sydney which is the same model as the renamed 2009 and later 290RLS. It was a nice trailer built in limited numbers with the usual Keystone quality as the Sydney Edition, meaning it was a slightly higher trim level. The only problem we had with it was that the decals were flaking off as so many have been known to do. All systems worked well and adequate for the trailer. The main issues that prompted us to trade to our Montana were the bedroom and kitchen. The queen mattress is actually an "RV queen", meaning 6" shorter than a queen mattress. It was also quite difficult to make since the head of the bed was tucked in between the very small closets that flanked the head of the bed. The bedroom was too short to replace the mattress with a longer one. The kitchen was in the center of the trailer and had minimal counter space. A larger rear kitchen would suit us better after living with this setup for a few years. There is minimal outside storage with the only compartment being across the front under the bed. It was not very tall either. An odd feature of the RLS models is that they had only half of the gray water capacity of most of the rest of the Sydney line with 40 gallons instead of 80 gallons.

I towed my 29RLS with a '09 Ford F150 with MaxTow option. It handled the long trailer quite well but was close to its limit. You'll need an adequate TV to move that long of a trailer trailer comfortably.

Overall a nice trailer but we are now spoiled with our Mountaineer 295RKD fiver.

Dan
[/quote]


----------



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of this great information. The decals are pealing on the front of the trailer, but Keystone is sending new stickers. We are now down to this unit (which is 4 hours away) and a 2012 Laredo 297 unit brand new from a dealer nearby. We are nervous about buying used and this new unit is $5K more so we might bite the bullet and buy new again. We have already lost five weeks of camping due to waiting for insurance claim to settle - we may ride out the winter and keep our options open.

I really wish that you had the option of still getting a manual awning though. We are not happy about having a power awning. We loved leaving the awning down covering our deck when we left our site after the weekend.









I really appreciate you taking the time to reply and answer my questions.

Dan, I am envious - you indeed have a beautiful trailer.

Thank you,


----------

